# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  ورحل الشيخ المادح صاحب أهلاً وسهلاً بالكرام

## السيد

*


ورحل بالامس في هدوء ذلك الذي ادمع العين رحيله

صاحب الصوت المؤثر والمدحات الجميله 
الشيخ المادح عبد السلاممحمد علي

وأدع نفسي وأياكم في أجترار الذكريات مع أحدي روائعه في مدح المصطفي . . 

وللذين لم يحالفهم الحظ . . اقول أن الشيخ وهذه المدحه تحديداً ارتبطا في الذاكره مع  الكثير من المواقف فمتي يعود التلفزيون القومي الي تلك الايام 

وتظل هذه المدحه خالده في الدواخل منذ الطفولة 

حفظكم الله

*

----------


## السيد

*
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*انا لله وانا اليه لراجعون

تقبله الله قبولاً حسناً واسكنه فسيح جناته مع النبين والشهداء والصديقين وحسن اؤلئك رفيقا
والهم آله وذويه ومحبيه ومريده حسن العزاء والصبر الجميل
*

----------


## السيد

*دا نص المدحه كامله وهي كلمات الامام الصرصي بعنوان اهلاً وسهلاً ياريت لو في زول عندو تسجيل كامل يمدنا بيهو  . . .


 أهلا  وسهلاًًًًًًًً بالكرام أهل الحميا والمُدام بالعربى  الهاشمى ذى الجين  الازهرى


 بالمصطفى الامُى  والمطيب  المطــــــهر بالمتوكل الامين الصادق المـــــــــبرر


 بالحاشر العاقب   والشافع يوم المحشـــــر بالفاتح الخاتم للرسل مقفى الاثـــــــــر


 بالقُسم الضحوك   والقتال ماحى النكــــــر بالرؤف الرحيم والمزمل المدثــــــــر


 وبالسراج الشاهد   الهادى البشير المنذر محمد بن هاشم بن غالب بن أمضــــــر


 اهلا  وسهلا  بالكرام اهل الحميا والمدام محمد بن هاشم بن غالب بن أمضر


 خير  الأنام كلهم  باديهم والحضر السيد المفضل المعزز الموقر


 الطاهر المنصور   والمؤيد الموظفر


 أشجع من خاض الوقى فى يوم بأس أزور


 إذا غذى مشتملا  بدرعه  والمقفر مقلدا صارمه الابيض حتف المفترى


 معتقلا لدنا  صليبا ذا  سنان أخضر فوق حصان هيكل عبل الشوى مضمر


 يقشى العجاج  مقبلا فى  الحرب غير مدبر ترعد من هيبته فرائس القضنفر


 اهلا  وسهلا  بالكرام اهل الحميا والمدام محمد بن هاشم بن غالب بن أمضر


 إذا  إنبرى لقارة  شهباء ذات شرر جلا قتما نقعها بصارم ذى قسرى


 اجود بالمعروف من   منبجس مسعنجرى إذا اتاه معدم فى عام جدب احمر


 اصبح بالنائل ذا  عيش  رقيد اخضر يعطى عطاءا واسعا يكشف ضر المقتر


 كم بادرت راحته  العليا  لبذل البدر سبعون الفا فضها فى مجلس مختصر


 اهلا وسهلا  بالكرام  اهل الحميا والمدام


 جفانه مبذولة لقانع  ومعسرى  أشرف من حلا زرى المجد كريم العنصر


 منتخب من  معشر اكرم  بهم من معشر شوسٍ كماة قادة بيض كرام قُرر وهم لعمرى سادة  الناس بكل الاعصر


 دأبهم للضيف فى  المشتاة نحر  الجزر يحمون من حل بهم من نازلات القُير


 لاتنسنى  فرسانهم عن  الغنى المشتزر قوم إذا الغيث جفى الناس بجدب أغبر


 درت لهم  اخلاقهم  بالواكس المنهمر اكفهم ما خلقت إلا ليسر المعسر


 او  للرقاق البيض او  للسمهرى الاسمر ولا سعت اقدامهم إلا لكسب مفخر


 إما لدفع  حادث او لرقى  منبر وهو كمال فخرهم فى مورد ومصدر


 به قدت  سيرتهم طراز كل  السير منقبة عزت على مطامع المفتخر


 هم فى  المحيا نوره  يعكس نور القمر كأنما شمس الضحى فى وجهه المدور


 اطيب قد  زانا محياه  سواد الشعر فوق جبين واضح ازهر رحب انور


 فاق  إمتداد حاجبيه نون  المحرر يرشح منه عرق كالؤلؤ المنحدر


 فى  عارضيه شعرات  كالصباح المسفر بنورهن يهتدى قلب الفتى المحير


 سبحان من  شرفه على  جميع الفطر ليس له فى اول الخلق ولا فى الاخر


 مناظر  أنى وقد فضله  بالنظر وبالذى عاينه عند أعز السدر


 وبالوسيلة  التى لغيره  لم تخطر وبالشفاعة التى خص بها والكوثر وباللواء فى المعادى  والمقام الاكبر


 ومنذ حل قبره الشريف  ازكى  الحفر يقشاه فى كل صباح مقبل منتشر سبعون الف ملكا مهلل مكبر


 حتى إذا  حان قيام كل  ميت مقبر قال انه اول من يخرج عند المنشر يذفه سبعون الف ملك  مطهر


 وهو على البراق راكب  جليل  الخبر وليس تفتح الجنان قبله لبشر


 عليه  ازكى صلوات  البارى المصور دائمة الدوام ابادى النعيم الاقزر


 ثم على  صاحبه المبجل  المصبرذى الصبغ مفتى الحضرة الشريفة المشتورى صديقه الاتقى  ابى بكر المعقل  ثم على المحدث المفهم المبصر ذى النظر الثاقب والقلب  الصدوق عمر ثم على  البر الشهيد الثابت المسطبر عثمان ذى النورين من جهز  جيش العسر ثم على بن  عمه البحر الخضم حيدر دلت على تفضيله الراية يوم خيبر


 ثم على  من كان طوع  امره المقتدر فى منشط ومكره وعسر ويسر من اله وصحبه القر  الكرام الصبر  وتابعيهم بالهدى من أثر ومؤثر


 يامسجى  الخوص النواجى  فى الشسوع المقفر فى كل مامول عسار مرقل مصبر إن جذت عن  وادى العقيق نحو  سلع فأنظر تلك القباب البيض إن عاينتها فكبر


 وحلل  بربعها الانيس  العرفات العطر وقف تجاه الحجرة العليا خير الحجر معظما  حرمتها مقبلا للجدر  وعفر الخد على ذلك الثرى المعنبر وحى من خيم فى ذاك  الجناب الاطهر تحية  طيبة عن العبيد الاصغر يحيى بن يوسف بن يحيى المذب  المقصر وقل عبيد بركم  ثاوى بأرض صرصر له اليكم ضرع الجانى وزل المقتر قد  مد نحو فضلكم منه يد  المفتقر يسألكم جبر الرضاء لقليه المنكسر وأن تقر  عيننا منكم بحسن منظر فى  هذه اللحظة وفى يوم الجزاء الاكبر
 ياصاحب الجاه المذيد  الشامل المنتشر وذا الحمى  المنيع والبطش الشديد الاقهر كيف وانت عزنا نخاف  بأس التتر لئن أسأنا  وبداء منا إفتراء القرر فإن صفح القادر كريم عن من  يفترى فنحن وإن كنا ذو  جرم عظيم خطر من زمرة منسوبة إليك دون الزمر فقر  عليها وحمها إن جنت  فستقفر وإن وهت فقوها وإن قهرت فنتصرالحمدلله 

والصلاة  والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه  أجمعين  
 


نسئل الله له الرحمة وجعلنا وأياه من المبشرين ان  شاء الله بالنعيم الابدي مع المصطفي صلي الله عليه وسلم




*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*اللهم ارحم عبدك عبد السلام وارزقه المغفرة والجنة
*

----------


## السيد

*يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب 


تسلموا
                        	*

----------


## (العجب24)

*اللهم ارحمه واغفر له واسكنه فسيح جناتك مع الصديقين والشهداء
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*أميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ارب
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*انا لله وانا اليه لراجعون
*

----------

